# UCC Coffee Thermoplan Machine



## McdMk (Oct 23, 2017)

Good afternoon,

Can anyone help me access the settings menu for a thermoplan UCC coffee machine? The machines are set up with McDonalds agreed platinum settings.

Many thanks,

McdMK


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

There may be some how to's on the internet / Youtube.

Otherwise go to the UCC UK website and hunt around. They may be able to email you an instruction manual.......


----------



## customcoffee (Jan 9, 2013)

on the main screen hold your finger down in the top left hand corner for a few seconds, a box will appear asking for a pin, enter 111111 and you will be able to access the settings


----------



## Jonny_T2002 (Oct 21, 2018)

The default user number is "111111", the default service number is "137900"


----------

